# Anyone know this site



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A relative who has a place in Spain sent me a newspaper cutting of the following site. www.malagamonteparc.com 
Anyone know this one as it would be very convenient for us when visiting them.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> www.malagamonteparc.com
> Anyone know this one as it would be very convenient for us when visiting them.
> 
> cabby


Yep ...it is in the MHF campsite database see HERE << :wink:

Mike

P.S.
If anyone has first hand info on the site please after telling cabby about the site please add a review to the database entry..... and that of course applies to all the sites in the database... it is only as good as we make it :wink:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Blimey..........I live just a few miles from there......and didn't know anything about it......and I am in the business!!!

There is/was a real "rubbish" site near there that I knew about. Could be same one after massive re-vamp....

Whatever, I will take a look over the next day or so and let you know.


..


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If you zoom in on this campsite it is just a field, it is not just new as it is a refurbished site.


Ralph


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> If you zoom in on this campsite it is just a field, it is not just new as it is a refurbished site.
> Ralph


Hi Ralph

You are right but that was because the site was not located correctly on the map in the first place when Savannah entered it.. :roll: I have now put it where it really is (from the address and Googlemap info) :wink: be so take another look at the Entry and MHF map.

The link to the business address and map is Here

Maybe Detourer can confirm the location if he visits the site :?:

Mike

P.S. all new entries are checked but it can be very difficult to confirm the exact location down to the last few meters ... it takes on average between 10 and 30 minutes to check a site entry like this one ... if only we could get folk to be more precise in the first place :roll: the maps are very accurate and in most cases the satellite view can show the vans on a site


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I will confirm site location after I have been there tomorrow....That map location is the office/business address I think [centre of town] and not the site location.......If it is good, and it looks like it could well be, we will start using it for pre-tour meetins.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

Thanks , I will keep my eye open for your reply... it looks as though Savannah may have had the location right after all  sorry Savannah

If you wish you could use 
"add a campsite" << to give me the location...just fill in the minimum on the entry form and then you will get the opportunity to use the map to locate the site , save that and we can then put it in the right place :wink:

Mike

P.S. I just did a bit more searching and think I have located it ( but still do not think I am right :roll: .... it will be good to get your confirmation :roll: better than doing a crossword this is :lol:


----------

